# Spallata rimandata



## EL GANCHO

Hola.
He tenido que enfrentarme a la traducción de un texto periodístico, realmente difícil por esa manía de los periodistas italianos de escribir como Tarzán... El caso es que después de haber sacado adelante una ley en el Senado de la República, a pesar de los intentos en contra de la oposición, Romano Prodi declaró: _spallata rimandata._
A ver quién me puede dar una buena traducción al español de esta expresión...
Muchas gracias.


----------



## enza74

Una "spallata" es un empujón que se da con el hombro, con mucha fuerza al fin de tirar a bajo el obstaculo. La imagen que se me occurre es dar una "spallata" a una puerta cerrada para abrirla.
Rimandare significa posponer.
Por lo tanto se podría traducir como carga/ataque pospuesto. Prodi parece renunciar a seguir con su proyecto de abatir las resistencias del Senato para volver en otro momento a la carga.


----------



## EL GANCHO

enza74 said:


> Por lo tanto se podría traducir como carga/ataque pospuesto. Prodi parece renunciar a seguir con su proyecto de abatir las resistencias del Senado para volver en otro momento a la carga.


 
Sí, entendía perfectamente el sentido de las dos palabras por separado. El problema es cómo traducir la expesión en buen español y dándole el mismo sentido. No hay una palabra que exprese exactamente lo mismo que _spallata_; empujón o carga son otra cosa, son más generales. Decir _carga con el hombro reenviada_ suena incomprensible. Al final lo traduje como _les hemos devuelto el golpe_, contando con el diferente estilo periodístico en las dos lenguas. Porque en realidad la ofensiva era de la oposición y Prodi se manifestaba satisfecho porque el gobierno y sus apoyos la habían rechazado.

A veces la traducción es un verdadero laberinto...


----------



## enza74

El golpe no ha sido devuelto, ha sido pospuesto o aplazado según la frase que pones. 
He dejado Senato para indicar que me refería al Senado Italiano.


----------



## federicoft

enza74 said:


> Por lo tanto se podría traducir como carga/ataque pospuesto. Prodi parece renunciar a seguir con su proyecto de abatir las resistencias del Senato para volver en otro momento a la carga.



Nel linguaggio giornalistico del 2007-2008 con "_spallata_" ci si riferiva ai tentativi dell'opposizione di far cadere il Governo in carica (presieduto da Prodi), che si reggeva su una maggioranza di pochi voti in Senato.

Quindi, passando la legge, il commento di Prodi è stato che il tentativo di "spallata" [dell'opposizione] è stato rimandato.


----------



## 0scar

" "*Spallata*" nel gergo politico ("politichese") vuol dire azione decisa della Opposizione per mettere in difficolta' il Governo e, se possibile, farlo cadere."

Yo diría "..._ataque_ (empellón) _devuelto_"


----------



## EL GANCHO

Interesante matiz, pero el problema sigue siendo cómo traducirlo en buen español, es decir, que suene natural. _Golpe _o_ empujón aplazado_, por ejemplo, me suena rarísimo.
Creo que la traducción a menudo es una especie de funambulismo. Hay que guardar un equilibrio entre la máxima aproximación al sentido de la lengua oiginal y la naturalidad, y a ser posible elegancia, de la traducción en la lengua de llegada. Considerado esto, creo que hice bien en recurrir a la expresión española _devolver el golpe_. 

En todo caso, muchas gracias por los matices aportados. Me han sido muy útiles.


----------



## gatogab

EL GANCHO said:


> Hola.
> He tenido que enfrentarme a la traducción de un texto periodístico, realmente difícil por esa manía de los periodistas italianos de escribir como Tarzán...


Los periodistas son periodistas en todo el mundo. Los españoles escriben con su modo y es un placer tratar de conocer ese 'estilo'.
Si "golpe" o "empujón" te suenan raros, haces bien en darles una interpretación periodística española, así como pasa a nosotros cuando leemos diarios españoles o de lengua española.
Buen domingo.
gg


----------



## EL GANCHO

Por supuesto. Lo que pasa es que una traducción para ser buena ha de adaptarse totalmente a las normas, el estilo, los gustos... del idioma de llegada, en este caso el español. Lo mismo ocurriría en caso de ser la traducción en sentido inverso.

No es de extrañar que me enviasen ese texto (se trataba de una prueba), pues desde nuestro punto de vista subjetivo el lenguaje periodístico italiano suena _tarzanesco_, y eso hay que convertirlo a nuestro estilo. Probablemente una traduci´n en sentido inverso sería mucho más fácil. Quizá algún traductor italiano que pase por aquí podría confirmármelo...

Muchs gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## 0scar

Los periodistas escriben tipo telegrama en todas partes.
Es la manera de escribir los títulos y noticias cortas.

La mejor traducción para spallata es _empellón_, pero en este contexto en castellano no significa nada.

_Spallata acá_ es "ataque de la oposición para desplazar al gobierno"
Y _rimandatta_ en este caso es  re-mandada/re-enviada/devuelta/restituida.

Prodi  dice "hemos aguantado y devuelto el ataque, hemos contraatacado". 
Hacerle decir "Hemos aplazado/retrasado/pospuesto el ataque de la oposición" no tiene sentido.


----------



## gatogab

> El caso es que después de haber sacado adelante una ley en el Senado de la República, a pesar de los intentos en contra de la oposición, Romano Prodi declaró: _spallata rimandata._


 
Empellón portergado.



> esa manía de los periodistas italianos de escribir como Tarzán...





> pues desde nuestro punto de vista subjetivo el lenguaje periodístico italiano suena _tarzanesco_, y eso hay que convertirlo a nuestro estilo.


Nunca he tenido la fortuna de leer escritos de Tarzán.


----------



## 0scar

No escibir no ,si apenas hablaba, decia _mi Tarzán, tu Jane, kriga bundolo_ _Tantor,_ y no mucho más.


----------



## EL GANCHO

Bueno, _devolver e golpe_ es precisamente _contraatacar_.

Por otro lado, no es cierto que en todos sitios se tienda a escribir telegráficmente. He observado que esa tendencia también se da en Hispanoamérica, pero no en España. Un periódico escrito así a nosotros nos suena, me atrevo a decir, artificioso y hasta ridículo. No pretendo juzgar ni menospreciar, sino constatar un hecho. Simplemente es una cuestión de gusto y de costumbre.

En cuanto a Tarzán, claro que no escribía, pero esos textos telegráficos *aquí *suenan como hablaba él. O si se prefiere, como los indios en las películas de vaqueros.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

EL GANCHO said:


> En cuanto a Tarzán, claro que no escribía, pero esos textos telegráficos *aquí *suenan como hablaba el. O si se prefiere, como los indios en las películas de vaqueros.
> Saludos.


O el " Si, Buana"


----------



## enza74

0scar said:


> Los periodistas escriben tipo telegrama en todas partes.
> Es la manera de escribir los títulos y noticias cortas.
> 
> La mejor traducción para spallata es _empellón_, pero en este contexto en castellano no significa nada.
> 
> _Spallata acá_ es "ataque de la oposición para desplazar al gobierno"
> Y _rimandatta_ en este caso es re-mandada/re-enviada/devuelta/restituida.
> 
> Prodi dice "hemos aguantado y devuelto el ataque, hemos contraatacado".
> Hacerle decir "Hemos aplazado/retrasado/pospuesto el ataque de la oposición" no tiene sentido.


 
In ogni caso in italiano "rimandata" ha generalmente il significato di posposta nel tempo, anche se puó avere il significato di "restituita" non é il questo il significato che in prima lettura darei a questa parola.


----------



## gatogab

enza74 said:


> In ogni caso in italiano "rimandata" ha generalmente il significato di posposta nel tempo, anche se puó avere il significato di "restituita" non é il questo il significato che in prima lettura darei a questa parola.


Pasa que nosotros acá en Italia, a cada rato sentíamos y leíamos estas palabras, porque la oposición hacía de todo para hacer caer el gobierno a empellones. Aquella vez le fué mal pero seguramente '_probaran de nuevo'_. Si Prodi afirma que "la spallata è stata rimandata" es debido a que por el momento queda en pié y que el '_empellón fué solo postergado.' _
Buen domingo.
gg


----------



## 0scar

El problema es que no lo veo a un político diciendo  "la oposición no nos pudo voltear ahora, pero es solo una demora, ya nos voltearán". Es muy raro.

Un político siempre diría lo contrario "No nos podrán voltear nunca, evitaremos todos los intentos"


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> El problema es que no lo veo a un político diciendo "la oposición no nos pudo voltear ahora, pero es solo una demora, ya nos voltearán". Es muy raro.
> 
> Un político siempre diría lo contrario "No nos podrán voltear nunca, evitaremos todos los intentos"


Oscar, Prodi esperaba una siguiente 'spallata' porque era el mètodo de la oposiciòn. No decìa: "rimandata = ya nos voltearàn", sino "rimandata = probaràn nuevamente." (Poco optimista, pero realista)
Hay una frase de este tipo, muy usada: "il processo è stato rimandato per lo sciopero degli avvocati" = "El proceso ha sido postergado debido a la huelga de abogados"
Espero haber sido claro con este ejemplo.
Buen domingo.
gg


----------



## 0scar

Entonces, si Prodi  hablase castellano, habría dicho "nuestra caida fue aplazada", dando a entender que sería inevitable en el futuro.


----------



## flljob

¿Qué les parece _*capoteamos la embestida*_?

Saludos


----------



## enza74

gatogab said:


> Pasa que nosotros acá en Italia, a cada rato sentíamos y leíamos estas palabras, porque la oposición hacía de todo para hacer caer el gobierno a empellones. Aquella vez le fué mal pero seguramente '_probaran de nuevo'_. Si Prodi afirma que "la spallata è stata rimandata" es debido a que por el momento queda en pié y que el '_empellón fué solo postergado.' _
> Buen domingo.
> gg


 
Estoy del todo con tu opinión


----------

